# Uh oh? Possibly restarting fermentation?



## Jify (Jan 21, 2011)

Howdy Folks! I've once again come back for some of the boundless SP knowledge you all possess! 

I had let my SP ferment to near completion and then racked it to a carboy to ferment dry (~0.995 SG). At this point, very little CO2 was being generated out of the top.

I degassed the hell out of it (by hand!) in 3 minute bursts, every 10minutes, for an hour or so. (I didn't rack it at this point, fellow at the wine store said it wouldn't make much difference) Once it was degassed I added 1 tbsp of sorbate and 1/4 tsp kmeta. Mixed it in well. I let it sit for 24 hours and noticed that there was no more CO2 or bubbles of any kind being released without me agitating it. (and the agitated ones looked and smelt like the kmeta)

At this point I back sweetened with 4 packs of concentrate, then added sparkolloid. This brings me to my question....

Now, ~12 hours later, I can see a small fine sediment on the bottom of the carboy, which I'm assuming is a result of the re-entrained dead yeast and the sparkolloid. However, there are also a small amount of CO2 looking bubbles heading to the surface! *Has my fermentation restarted? Can I stop it before it starts gobbling up my backsweetener and taking off? *


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 21, 2011)

Once fermentation was complete - you should have racked off the lees and then added the sorbate and k-meta. Waited about 3-4 days then backsweetened. This gives the sorbate a chance to work effectively.

Check your SG and make sure it is fermentation and not CO2 being released.

What is the temp?


----------



## Brian (Jan 21, 2011)

Quick question, did you add sorbate before you backsweetened? If not you might have fermentation. Also you will have tiny sediment is your SP untill it totally clears. If you added juice for backsweetining then you added particles back into your wine and will have to let it clear again.


----------



## Jify (Jan 21, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Once fermentation was complete - you should have racked off the lees and then added the sorbate and k-meta. Waited about 3-4 days then backsweetened. This gives the sorbate a chance to work effectively.
> 
> Check your SG and make sure it is fermentation and not CO2 being released.
> 
> What is the temp?



Ah. I thought I had given it plenty of time, since most kits have you add the Sorbane, kmeta, and then follow up 5min later with back sweetener.

Temperature is 70F. I'll keep an eye on the SG, thanks!



> Quick question, did you add sorbate before you backsweetened? If not you might have fermentation. Also you will have tiny sediment is your SP untill it totally clears.



I added sorbate, waited 24 hours, then back sweetened.


----------



## Jify (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there anything I can do? Could I cool the wine down, slow down any sort of fermentation, and let the Sulphate have more time to react?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2011)

The sulfite you added will over a few days cling to oxygen molecules helping your wine not to turn. The sorbate will prevent the remaining yeast from budding (breeding). Any remaining yeasts will still eat sugar and generate alcohol and CO2 until they die.

You could cool the wine but it will clear better at room temperature. Wait a few days and check your gravity for any changes, assuming you took a reading after you back sweetened and all the sugar was disolved.

I'm sure your wine will be fine.


----------

